# What's the best fence?



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

I have a 4 ft. chain link fence now. The breeder told me to have it raised to six ft. Is a 1 inch mesh harder for my GSD to climb or should I stick with a 2 inch? He's only 3 months now, but I have had the fear of God put in me that he'll escape. The only thing I worry about is the neigborhood cat or another dog enticing him. He's supervised now and won't be left alone in the yard until he is older and that would be for just 15 minutes in the early a.m. I have 2 other smaller dogs that are with him. Should I replace the chain link with a wood fence?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If he wants to escape, he will 
A 6 foot is better than a 4 foot, but it's best to just supervise them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

IMO, A six foot fence is the minimum for keeping most dogs contained. Personally, I like wood fences as they add a bit of privacy... and also, if your dogs can't see out, they are less likely to want to go after something they saw on the other side of the fence. Also, some dogs learn how to use the chain links as a ladder.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> If he wants to escape, he will
> A 6 foot is better than a 4 foot, but it's best to just supervise them.


So true. Do they make 8 foot stockade? Then there's the wire mesh you have to tack along the bottom of it and cover with cement blocks.
I am soooooooooo glad that THIS dog is not inclined to escape. :crazy:


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I have an 8 foot board on board and an 8 foot welded iron fence.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My boy was an escape artist you coukdnt keep him in the chain link fence. We lived in the country though. He just kept digging under it no matter how many times we fixed it. Then the little bugger figured out how to just open the door himself. Funny he would just come lay by the front door. We just tore down the fence lol.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a six foot board to board and I love it. I like the board much better because little kids walking by the house can't poke their fingers through! We used to have a four foot chain link and when about 15 people moved into the small rancher beside us, we decided it was time for a fence that would keep us safe.


----------



## beezaur (Jul 2, 2011)

I briefly tried putting my last dog inside a 5-ft fence with an electric wire along the bottom to prevent digging (we had other dogs in the enclosure). My GSD hit the hot wire and went over the fence like it wasn't there. I highly doubt another foot would have made a difference.

That was the end of him unsupervised behind a fence.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

My boy (past) would climb out and in 6 foot chain link like it was nothing. When I moved I put in 4 foot chain link and ran a hot-wire around the top. Worked like a charm. That's the setup I have now for my female. I'm not taking any chances. Plus I had the fence installed as close to the ground as possible to discourage digging under. Finally, I don't scimp on the gauge of the wire.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

A very suicidal rabbit caused Banjo to jump the 4' chainlink that makes his lot. Rabbit ran along side the fence and when Banjo reached the fence he simply jumped it. Rabbit dove into a thick clump of bushes. Long story short, I think just about and GSD (in it's prime)can vault a 6' fence if the mood strikes. My guy came back to the fence and whined to be let back in. He's 8 now and I have utter confidence that he's not going to jump the fence while I'm gone, I don't know if he even ventures outside while I'm at work anyway.


----------



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

What about a 6 ft. aluminum fence? Pricey but maybe safer.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a 4 foot picket fence. Any one of my dogs can jump it, but they don't. Taller is better, but they are still going to get over it. 

My dogs are often left alone while I make dinner or breakfast, but I try to spend as much time as possible outside with them.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm getting ready to put up a 4ft chain link fence...seems like plenty to me !


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

mbd23 said:


> What about a 6 ft. aluminum fence? Pricey but maybe safer.


I've never heard of an aluminum fence... is it a type of wire fence or solid? I have seen people use aluminum roofing material as a fence, but it looks kinda tacky IMO. Not to say I wouldn't do it.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Our 4 foot picket has been fine. I have no doubt Patton could jump it if he were so inclined, but he has never shown any indication he would. He has eyed squirrels outside the fence so I can't say the temptation has not been there.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I've never heard of an aluminum fence... is it a type of wire fence or solid? I have seen people use aluminum roofing material as a fence, but it looks kinda tacky IMO. Not to say I wouldn't do it.


It's not wht you'd think it is ... I thought it was what you said too, when the contractors told us what's going around our house... it's atually really neat, super light but sturdy, and maintenance/rust free. It's basically wrought iron knock-off.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> It's not wht you'd think it is ... I thought it was what you said too, when the contractors told us what's going around our house... it's atually really neat, super light but sturdy, and maintenance/rust free. It's basically wrought iron knock-off.


Oh, I see! That would actually be a very nice fence, albeit a spendy one.


----------

